# TTS



## raycox76 (May 22, 2009)

Hi All,
Just bought an 08 tts and am well impressed.
What goes on at the Ace cafe meet?
Mondo76


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi buddy and welcome to the forum 

Im going Ace on Monday, first time ive been there but there is a huge gathering of TT's. Im not sure exactly whats going on but should be a blast, get yourself there


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

raycox76 said:


> Hi All,
> Just bought an 08 tts and am well impressed.
> What goes on at the Ace cafe meet?
> Mondo76


Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to joi the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Join TToC and come along to Ace and meet every one

nice car !!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

raycox76 said:


> Hi All,
> Just bought an 08 tts and am well impressed.
> What goes on at the Ace cafe meet?
> Mondo76


Congratulations and welcome to the TTF

what colour and options does it have? and of course we will be expecting pics :wink:


----------

